
Ask HN: Name of Often Cited Effect - lgrebe
I can&#x27;t recall the name of an effect thats often cited on HN about measuring goals and evaluating their progress by a given metric, thereby altering the measurement &#x2F; effect measured through said metric. effectively invalidating the metric as a useful indicator of success.<p>any help would be appreciated.
======
lm28469
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law)

------
mtmail
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observer_effect_(physics)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observer_effect_\(physics\))
often described through
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schr%C3%B6dinger%27s_cat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schr%C3%B6dinger%27s_cat)
or
[https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heisenberg%27s_uncertainty...](https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heisenberg%27s_uncertainty_principle)
or similar quantum physic experiments.

------
lgrebe
Thank you so much! It was indeed Goodhart's law I was looking for.

